# Gorilla



## sabbath999 (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## JimmyO (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow, never seen the face of one that close up before. Great shot


----------



## noob873 (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow, looks so human-like. 
Great pic, but whats that red thing on its face? Maybe photoshop it out.


----------



## domromer (Feb 26, 2008)

Pretty cool.


----------



## sabbath999 (Feb 26, 2008)

noob873 said:


> Wow, looks so human-like.
> Great pic, but whats that red thing on its face? Maybe photoshop it out.



Blood.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow, 'if looks could kill'.  What an intense stare.


----------



## EricD (Feb 26, 2008)

Fantastic Photo...so much detail!!


----------



## sabbath999 (Feb 26, 2008)

Here's the photo specs on this guy...

Nikon D300, el-cheapo 55-200 VR lens @ 145mm, 1/25th of a second, f/5.0 (wide open), ISO 1600, aperture priority, shot JPEG Fine with Auto WB, shot natural light indoors.


----------



## SleepingWolf (Feb 26, 2008)

great portrait


----------



## niforpix (Feb 26, 2008)

I would photoshop the red mark out. I think it ruins the photo a bit.


----------



## chantal7 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey! That's my uncle!


----------



## spine (Feb 28, 2008)

i like the blood; it gives it a little more character. great shot.


----------

